# Are there any Muslim horse riders out there?



## HananeBoudali (1 February 2014)

I was curious if there were any Muslim horse riders or any that compete (especially if you're a female Muslim)
As a Muslim girl I really want to become a riding instructor,I just wanted to see if I was the only one.


----------



## _GG_ (1 February 2014)

Oone of Dans friends in Manchester has a sister who competes and is a BHSI I think. I know she is Muslim.


----------



## HananeBoudali (1 February 2014)

That's amazing! Do you know by any chance if she wears the hijab? (Islamic headdress/drescode) 
I'm glad there are Muslim girls out there getting involved  I feel less alone now


----------



## Laafet (1 February 2014)

There are plenty in Newmarket riding racehorses I imagine. I have never thought about it really, TBH it has never even crossed my mind when out competing about people's religion. It certainly shouldn't hold you back from being a riding instructor.


----------



## HananeBoudali (1 February 2014)

That's really interesting,it's just that I was curious how as Muslim females could we get follow the dress code for riding and the Islamic modest dress code we have to follow. 
Thanks for replying


----------



## blood_magik (1 February 2014)

Sheikha Latifa competes for the UAE.
I lived in the Middle East for years and the general 'uniform' was breeches, a long sleeved shirt or t-shirt and sometimes a head scarf.


----------



## _GG_ (1 February 2014)

HananeBoudali said:



			That's amazing! Do you know by any chance if she wears the hijab? (Islamic headdress/drescode) 
I'm glad there are Muslim girls out there getting involved  I feel less alone now
		
Click to expand...

None of the family do when doing anything with non-muslims. They are all of the opinion that nobody should force anything on anyone. When at home, they are traditional, but when out and about, they dress like everyone else. I never really think of it. I am used to seeing them dressed both ways. I have never met his sister though


----------



## skint1 (1 February 2014)

I think my brother's friend's wife is a Muslim and she is a very accomplished horsewoman, based near Brighton, but she isn't madly devout, she's kind of like I am about being Catholic


----------



## Elsiecat (1 February 2014)

I thought of it and thought "no, I don't actually.." but then I vaguely remembered a conversation with a lady I know a long while ago. Whilst not born Muslim she has married into a Muslim family. Her and her born Muslim daughter ride. Although I have no recollection of whether they own and compete or not. 
Not that it matters either way. Your success when riding isn't dependent on which religion (if any religion) that you follow. No need to feel alone


----------



## Spot_On (3 February 2014)

My dad horse rode for a short while (I am catholic).

I know in the racing industry there are quite a few women who ride, and for them it has never been an issue.


----------



## TT55 (4 February 2014)

I know many muslim polo players, male and female (including those that wear a hijab)


----------



## Sarah W (4 February 2014)

A friend of mine trains with Sheikha Latifa *useless info*!


----------



## SarahF (4 February 2014)

*Waves and winks!*
Asalaamu Alaikum OP!
I got a little excited when I saw this post lol!
I'm a revert (since 2008) I don't live in the UK anymore, and hadnt ridden
 since long before I became Muslim. But I ride here in the Gambia and yeah I wear hijab 
I'm trying to get used to riding in only jeans tho as I've been gambling with jeans under a maxi skirt - which isn't very safe if I should come off! I'm so used to wearing long skirts tho I feel very self conscious wearing only jeans. Not sure I could go as tight as jodhs tho! (even with a long shirt!)

Ps there's a Facebook group called "International equestrian muslima group" if you don't know of it already  x


----------



## happyclappy (25 February 2014)

i have never thought about a religion preventing a lady from riding, never thought about your dress codes. makes me think more.


----------



## hannahealasaid (27 February 2014)

Religion really shouldn't matter to your success in riding and since we all love our horses and sport nobody has any right to judge you for that! 
But...Please please wear a riding hat whilst on a horse.
Peoples heads are just as fragile irrelevant of religion and dress codes. I've seen the injuries that come from falls and kicks and would hate it to happen to any of you.
I wish you all the best in your aim to be an instructor 
really couldn't imagine a life without horses, we are so lucky to have them in our lives  x


----------



## noggin667 (27 February 2014)

Hi there,

I teach two clients that are Muslim and they both wear hijab's while riding and while competing.


----------

